# Getting Kernel Panic when configuring GUID partitioning..

## manu_leo

Hi Experts,

I recently purchased a new Dell Server and it came with the HDD size of 15TB. I now need to install Gentoo on it. For that I need to configure partitions. I know that I cannot use fdisk to do the partition, rather I had to use gdisk/parted command.

I used the below partition table :-

```
/dev/sda1   BIOS boot partition

/dev/sda2   Boot partition

/dev/sda3   Swap partition

/dev/sda4   Root partition
```

```
(parted) mkpart primary 1 3

(parted) name 1 grub

(parted) set 1 bios_grub on

(parted) mkpart primary 3 51

(parted) name 2 boot

(parted) mkpart primary 51 85

(parted) name 3 swap

(parted) mkpart primary 85 14000

(parted) name 4 rootfs

```

I configured them using parted command, reformated the drives and installed gentoo. After that, I rebooted the server and it gets stuck at kernel panic messages - 'unable to find root block' ...'unable to mount f block..'.

I am not sure what i am missing as I am doing this type of partition for the first time. Is there some special configuration we need to do with GUID configuration ? Also for this to work, do I need to make any changes within the BIOS ?

Would really appreciate your help if someone can help me with this.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## SDNick484

Maybe take a look here.  Make sure you're using the partition's GUID, not the file system's.  Another option that might be simpler is to set a label.  Personally, I'm not a fan of the new style, or EFI in general, and am sticking to a boot partion and MBR until I see significant advantages from EFI/GPT (which probably won't be until my next laptop in a few years).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

Is that a hardware raid system?

You will need the hardware raid driver and EFI partition code in the kernel.

----------

## manu_leo

Hi Neddy, apologies for the late reply. 

I have h/w RAID 0 configured.

What I have enabled in the Kernel is the EFI support :-

 *Quote:*   

> File Systems
> 
>    Partition Types
> 
>      [*] Advanced partition selection
> ...

 

Could you please help me as to how to enable hardware raid driver in the kernel ?

Appreciate all your help.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

Please post the output of lspci, so we can see which raid card you have.

----------

## manu_leo

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   markov linux # lspci | grep -i raid
> 
> 01:00.0 RAID bus controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 2108 [Liberator] (rev 05)
> 
>  
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo, 

You need one of the following built in.

```

  │ │         [ ]   LSI Logic New Generation RAID Device Drivers (NEW)                        │ │  

  │ │         < >   LSI Logic Legacy MegaRAID Driver (NEW)                                    │ │  

  │ │         < >   LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS RAID Module (NEW)                                  │ │  

  │ │         < >   LSI MPT Fusion SAS 2.0 Device Driver (NEW)                                │ │  

  │ │         < >   LSI MPT Fusion SAS 3.0 Device Driver (NEW)
```

A bit of guessing and googling suggests that its mpt2sas.

It needs to be built into the kernel.

----------

